# my army to VC



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

this is what im buying for my VC army. tell me me what you think and if i need to change things before i order.

1vampire lord on a zombie dragon 
1 vampire lord
1 vampire

1 wight king

60 skeleton warriors

2 corps carts

20 crypt ghouls

20 grave guards

1 varghulf

10 cairn wraiths

VC codex 

total $966 AUS

was going to get 10 blood knights but for $330 they can go ^^&^%((^! lolz.so tell me if thats a good start to the army im trying to make it so that ill just keep spawning minions.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the zombie dragon, grave guard or so many wraiths. In exchange I would get a black coach and a whole bucketful of ghouls.

Buying bloodknights is silly... they are stupidly expensive. Instead most people just convert them. I've seen 3-4 different ways to convert them so there is probably a method for everyone...


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

so less wraiths more ghouls and no grave guards. and skip the dragon right?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

High Elf Dragon Princes would seem to be ideal Blood Knights with only minimal converting.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

blackfoxx said:


> so less wraiths more ghouls and no grave guards. and skip the dragon right?


Hell no! Keep the Grave Guard!!! Seriously, they're our only real hammer unit, and ghouls alone will really struggle to punch through anything with decent armour...

Overall, buy what _*you*_ like & what *you* would like to build/paint! I know that us poor VC's have been solidly kicked in the balls this edition, but here's a bit of a rundown on your choices;

- Zombie Dragon Lord. Makes an awsome center piece to your collection! But he's pretty much 100% un-playable now because he's the better part of 650-700+ pts in total... However, one day we'll get our shiny new book, and he'll (hopefully) become a playable option again!

- Vampires. Right now we have 2 levels of vamps; the vampire lord & vampire thrall. You might even want to grab another vamp or two, because these guys are what the army is all about! You'll typically want 1 lord at the 2k - 3k range, and above that, you can get 2 lords into a list easily!
You'll likely also want a couple of thralls since they're very flexable in their builds and can be made to fill any holes in your army.

- Wight King. They are the game's best BSB's in my book! Hight toughness, lots of wounds, come with the killing blow ability, (has the auto-kill effect), and are quite cheap in pts!
You might even add a second one latter on down the road.

- Skeletons. Okay, right now they suck balls! Our tomb king cousins pay only half the pts we pay for them right now... But, skeletons are a vital addition because they bring unit standards to the table, which can be a win-or-lose choice in certain missions.
They also make fantastic 'bunkers' in which to hide our casty vampires & necros who otherwise don't want to fight.
Plus, sometimes, you'll want that armour save they come with, and when you use the right 'augment' spells on the unit, they can become quite fearsome!
They also look insanely cool!!!

- Ghouls. They are our 'best' core unit if you're just looking at cost-effectiveness. The yhave multiple attacks, the poison ability which can really shread high toughness targets we otherwise struggle to deal with, and they're T4. They also have higher WS & initiative than skeletons, so not only is the fear rule a bit better for them, but they'll swing a bit faster too.

- Grave Guard. Our one and only heavy infantry option. They're also our very 'best' unit; decent pts cost so they can be numerous, above average stats for undead, come with armour and have the 'magical attacks' & 'killing blow' rules.
They can also be upgraded to carry great weapons, which are godly in this edition! With this option, there's almost nothing that's safe from these guys, and when add on the magical Banner of the Barrows to the unit, they'll hit just like bloody chaos warriors or better!

- Vargulf. Get a second one at some point! Yes he's a bit over-costed, but then so is 95% of our entire book! Still, these guys are excellent for sending after smaller units and/or supporting your core units as they have great damage out-put.
Just beware of the enemy's flaming attack critters, because they'll chop the vargulf up before you can blink!

- Corpse Cart. Again, not the most effective choice now, but they still have a place if you respect it's new uses. Their bound spell isn't spamable anymore with so few dice to go around, and balefire is more of an equaliser now than an outright game-changer... The loadstone isn't so laughable anymore either though, because with less healing spells being cast, getting that bonus can really help allieviate those annoying rolls of 1!

- Cair Wraiths. Are a real hit-or-miss unit. Against some some armies like the Empire who have few magical attacks, they'll make a real mess of the enemy when used right! But against other armies like Daemons or Chaos Warriors for example, who have easy access to lots of magical attacks, the wraiths will fold like a cheap trick...



So there you have it! Sorry for the huge wall of text, but I hope this helps a bit! Basically, because our book is so full of shit, I find that it's best to just go with what *you* like. Yes, our power-build of ghoul-spam + the unkillable grave guard host is still among the tops, but it's insanely boring to play after even just 3 games...
Take your lumps for now, and come to know the joys of winning with one of the underdog armies, and eventually, we'll get our update too!

Cheers!


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

thx for the insight....so are vampire counts are up to 7th ed codex or 8th ed codex i was getting a 7th but by the way things sound there up to 8th....o by the way the majority of matchs ill be playing will be 2400 or 2500 with this army.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

No the Vampire Counts have a 7th Ed Armybook, the previous edition of Warhammer and while GW has released patches and updates to that Armybook on their website they have yet to release a new 8th Ed armybook.


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

ah thx god for that i was thinking crap i downloaded the old codex lols


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

blackfoxx said:


> ah thx god for that i was thinking crap i downloaded the old codex lols



Admitting to something that is both illegal and against forum rules isn't a great idea... if it wasn't in a 'buying the army/dex' thread you would likely get in trouble.

As it is I'll let this one slide... but please don't admit to breach of copyright anywhere that I have to spank you for it


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Depending on what theme you're going for (empire/bret/elf etc) Chaos knights make great Blood Knights. Give em empire heads and they look hench as.


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

well i bought my stuff today including codex....*try's to look innocent* 

1 vamp lord
3 vampiers
60 zombies
40 skeleton worriers
1 corps cart
20 grave guards 
3 varghulfs
20 bat swarms

just a bit over $1000


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

i saw that they have no real shooting iv decided to use bat swarms and varghulfs as anti range units to ether kill or tie up archers war machines and magic casters. to allow time for my dudes to advance to cc. now like i said im doing 2400 to 2500pts that's what the local club likes to play. its ordered in so one week to wait


----------

